# ¿Desconectar batería de una tablet encendida?



## DaarkBro (Ene 12, 2016)

Hola a todos. 

Bueno, hoy vengo con esta duda...

Tengo una tablet Coby Kyros MID7015 con Android (en realidad no recuerdo qué versión). El problema es que se me dañó el táctil (largo tema); la encendí sólo por necedad, ahora quiero apagarla pero no puedo (como sabrán, al presionar el botón de Power, hay que darle a la opción de "Apagar" con el touch, y al tenerlo malo, obviamente no puedo). Entonces se me había planteado la duda de cómo apagarla sin necesidad de tener que presionar "Apagar".

No quiero dejarla así hasta que se descargara, así que intenté varias opciones, como dejando el botón de Power presionado por varios segundos, pero nada. También probé con los botones de Subir/Bajar volumen y nada.. En fin, probé con todas las combinaciones de teclas... y nada. Probé también el conectarle un mouse via cable USB OTG, pero no lo me reconoció.

Al final, como última opción, se me ocurrió desconectar (desoldar) la batería; así, sin más, con la tablet encendida; pero... ¿no es muy brusco/peligroso esto?

Espero me puedan ayudar. 

Ah, y si se les ocurre otra forma de apagar la tablet, se los agradecería. 

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 12, 2016)

DaarkBro dijo:


> ...Al final, como última opción, se me ocurrió desconectar (desoldar) la batería; así, sin más, con la tablet encendida; pero... ¿no es muy brusco/peligroso esto?...



Brusco no... Es criminal! 

Yo voto porque te la aguantes y dejes que se descargue. 

¿No hay forma de desconectarla sin caballadas? ¿No tiene una fichita molex o algo así? 

Ah! Y soluciona el problema táctil lo antes posible. El sistema Android y la tablet sin eso son pisapapeles. 

Otra idea: No es tampoco muy religioso, pero... ¿Cortar el cable rojo con un alicate? ¿O era el azul? BOOM!


----------



## Lucho LP (Ene 12, 2016)

Yo solo cortaría uno de los dos cables en algún lugar donde luego pueda soldarse cómodamente. No debería pasarle nada al equipo.
Saludos.-


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 12, 2016)

Es que es lo más lógico.

Calentar baterías con el soldador nunca es bueno. Me imagino que en funcionamiento debe ser *peor*!


----------



## Lucho LP (Ene 12, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Es que es lo más lógico.
> 
> Calentar baterías con el soldador nunca es bueno. Me imagino que en funcionamiento debe ser *peor*!



Efectivamente. Calentar la batería es totalmente innecesario y no recomendable.
Saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 12, 2016)

Hola, el táctil funciona en algún área de la pantalla?
Pues si fuere afirmativo, quizás girando la tablet 90° o 180°, la opción apagar, al virar, quede en una área que permita la acción.


----------



## Mati256 (Ene 12, 2016)

¿No tiene algún sistema de alterno de apagado? ¿Como mantener presionado el botón durante un minuto o algo así?


----------



## niguel (Ene 13, 2016)

presiona el boton de apagar sin soltarlo por unos 5 seg y deberia apagarse


----------



## DaarkBro (Ene 14, 2016)

Hola a todos. ¡Gracias por sus respuestas!



> ¿No hay forma de desconectarla sin caballadas? ¿No tiene una fichita molex o algo así?



No *Juan Tamarit*, tiene la batería con los cables soldados directamente a la placa. 



> Yo solo cortaría uno de los dos cables en algún lugar donde luego pueda soldarse cómodamente. No debería pasarle nada al equipo.



Disculpen pero... cuál sería la diferencia entre cortar el cable y desoldarlo directamente desde su conexión? Digo, después de cortarlo no habría igual que soldarlos?



> Hola, el táctil funciona en algún área de la pantalla?
> Pues si fuere afirmativo, quizás girando la tablet 90° o 180°, la opción apagar, al virar, quede en una área que permita la acción





> ¿No tiene algún sistema de alterno de apagado? ¿Como mantener presionado el botón durante un minuto o algo así?





> presiona el boton de apagar sin soltarlo por unos 5 seg y deberia apagarse



Yo todo eso que me dicen lo intenté, y nada funcionó. 

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Espero puedan aclararme las dudas planteadas. Y disculpen tanta molestia. xd

*¡Saludos cordiales!*


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 14, 2016)

Alicate y corte rápido es menos dañino que estar calentando la placa en funcionamiento desde mi humilde punto de vista


----------



## DaarkBro (Ene 17, 2016)

Bueno muchachos, muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Parece ser que no hay más opción que, o cortar el cable, o esperar a que se descargue. xd

Pueden finalizar el tema.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## analogico (Ene 17, 2016)

y simular la bateria baja
con un interruptor        y unos diodos en paralelo

la idea es que al abrir el interuptor la corriente pase por uno o mas diodos bajado el voltaje
que la tablet detecte bateria baja y se autapague


----------



## josemaX (Ene 17, 2016)

Si es android y puedes conectar con ella por adb, podrías mandarle un comando de apagar

http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/47989/how-i-shutdown-android-phone-with-adb-command

http://www.androidpit.es/que-es-adb-comandos-mas-importantes


----------



## Mati256 (Ene 17, 2016)

Es buena idea lo que propone josemax. Si no, lo mejor va a ser que la dejes apagar o la sigas recargando cada tanto hasta que la mandes a arreglar.


----------



## interhaz (Feb 3, 2016)

Si no tiene botón reset, dejar oprimido el power hasta que se apague.


----------



## tarras33 (Dic 1, 2019)

secret codes #*2286# = Databattery. 
Coby Kyros MID7015  secret codes


----------

